# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Problme de versions d'un Workflow

## melsanka

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai une solution avec deux grandes parties : Une partie application (pour la cration de WF) et une partie web (pour crer des issus utilisant mes WF crs).

Mes WF ont tous une version (premire version : 1.0.0.0, puis 1.1.0.0 ...). Cette version est attribu lorsque l'on compile un WF. J'cris dans une base de donne pour garder chaque version de chacun de mes WF. Lors de la cration d'une issus, j'utilise toujours la dernire version du WF slectionn.

J'ai fait un test impliquant deux versions d'un meme WF mais je suis bloqus par un message d'erreur. Voici ce que j'ai fait : J'ai cr un WF et je l'ai gnr. A partir de se WF (version 1.0.0.0), j'ai cr une issus (mais je ne vais pas juqu' l'etat final de mon WF, il est en cours). J'ai ensuite chang mon WF (c'est un changement bidon du genre j'ajoute seulement un StateMachine) et gnr  nouveau (donc j'ai une nouvelle version qui est 1.1.0.0). Je cr ensuite une issus  partir de mon WF mais puisque je l'oblige  prendre la dernire version de mon WF, il prend la 1.1.0.0. Seulement, quand il arrive  l'tat du Unload() de la nouvelle instance de mon WF, il me met un message d'erreur :




> The object with ID 40 implements the IObjectReference interface for which all dependencies cannot be resolved. The likely cause is two instances of IObjectReference that have a mutual dependency on each other.


Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider, svp ?
Merci d'avance  tous.

J'espre que je suis clair dans mes explications.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'ai pas trouv "issus" dans le dictionnaire franais donc je sais ce que ca rpresente mais le reste est  peu prs clair.

ton problme est courant et c'est pourquoi, logiquement, on laisse un workflow se finir jusqu'au bout avant de changer l'assembly et si on ne peut pas, on utilise deux versions en parallle, cf ce chapitre

----------


## melsanka

Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse Louis-Guillaume Morand.
En faite, je ne peux effectivement pas laisser le workflow se finir avant d'utiliser une nouvelle version du WF. Ce qui me pose justement des problmes.  ::roll:: 

En tous cas, merci pour ta rponse. Je regarde a quand j'ai un moment pour m'y replonger comme il le faut.

----------

